# Coding for Radiofrequency Ablation - Radiofrequency Ablation



## along501 (Nov 29, 2011)

Delete Post


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would bill only for the 35475 since only one vein was treated. Unfortunately, he won't get credit for having to use another access site, unless you feel that a 22 would be sufficient because of the extra work and tortuosity (if documented as such).


----------

